# can i feed them goldfish food?



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

o.0 not flakes, but the Hikari brand Gold, goldfish pellets. i can get some off a site for free, but i'd rather not, if they can't eat them. i read the ingredients, and didn't see much that wasn't good for them, but i'd rather ask, than get it and they can't eat them. >.>;

i'm just curious! it's free, food, and pellets. :d


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

Luimeril,

Looking forward to responses. I've been feeding my betta goldfish flakes, too.....

GB


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

well, these aren't flakes. they're Hikari brand goldfish pellets. .____. i mean, i've fed my mom's betta, Counter Buddy, with tropical flakes, but then again, bettas are tropical fish.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

... I wouldnt, bettas are carnivores, and really need other meaty stuff. IDK about goldfish, but I cant imagine their food is nutritional for bettas.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Fish meal, flaked corn, wheat flour, soybean meal, krill meal, gluten meal, enzyme, DL-methionine, canthaxanthin, astaxanthin, garlic, monosodium glutamate, vitamins and minerals including stabilized vitamin C.


there's the ingredients. only things i can see that they wouldn't like(that i can understand. xD) are the corn, wheat flower, and soybean meal. o.0 there's alot of... non-veggie things in there. xD


----------



## Plakat (Apr 16, 2011)

There is barely any meat in that. Goldfish are designed to eat vegetable matter, bettas are insectivores, they eat protein rich meaty foods.
Not suitable IMO.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

true~
as i said, i was just curious.
thank you!  my babies will stay on BETTA pellets~!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Also, I'd like to add that your fish might "like" flakes, but that doesn't mean they're good for your betta. (I LOVE chips and cookies! lol) And, the first ingredient is fish meal that you listed.... think of fish meal as all the leftover crud once all the "good stuff" is taken from a fish..... and then grind it all up. Viola! Fish meal! lol Also, lots of stuff in poorer quality foods isn't able to be used by your fish... in one end and right out the other. Nothing gained from it.

Good luck in your quest for a good food!

Julie


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Counter Buddy would only eat them maybe once a week. :d and if i'd lose the packet of food. >.>; luckily. he's a pretty healthy boy, and VERY feisty! 

i gave up on the goldfish food. :d sure, it's free food, but i don't have goldfish. o.o i was just curious if bettas could eat it


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Like humanoid foods focus on the back label of your present goldfish flakes and read the ingredients and nutrition stats. Compare it with a betta food brand. Betta's being carnivores do need protein in their diet.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i would, but i don't have any packages to my betta pellets. >w> the baggie i have, is a mix-match of foods i got from 1fish2fish. :d so, no clue what's in them. but, i get what you're saying.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Just did a quick search for one brand. Petsmart seems to be a good site for detailed food info.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754114#prodTab1

HBH Betta Bites

Nutrient-packed, color-enhancing fish food for Bettas. The micro-pellet diet improves Betta health, growth, and coloration. 

*Ingredients:*
Fish meal, wheat flour, soy flour, fish oil, brewers dried yeast, squid meal, soy lecithin, krill meal, l-ascorbic acid phosphate (source of vitamin C), choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, astaxanthin, d-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, manganese sulfate, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, sodium selenite, potassium iodate, ethoxyquin (preservative), propionic acid (preservative), red 40. 
*Guaranteed Analysis:* 

Crude protein (min.) 45%
Crude Fat (min.) 11%
Crude Fiber (max.) 2%
Moisture (max.) 8%
Ash (max.) 12%


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Thats weird, they must have changed it or something. I have HBH betta bites and my ingreidients start out with fish meal, shrimp meal, soybean meal, wheat flour, corn gluten meal, fish oil then squid meal. (and so on)

protein-42%
fat-6%
fiber-2%
moisture- 10%


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Sure you can feed bettas goldfish pellets, but foods designed especially for bettas is so much better for them. Atison's Betta Pro pellets is a good one that you can order from the IBC website.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Plakat said:


> There is barely any meat in that. Goldfish are designed to eat vegetable matter, bettas are insectivores, they eat protein rich meaty foods.
> Not suitable IMO.


 your avatar just reminded me that I am missing House! Darn it!! lol


----------

